# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Kuinka moni bussi pysyy aikataulussa?

## otto s

Olisi kiva tietää kuinka moni pika/vakiovuoro bussi kulkee aikataulussa? En ole viimeaikoina matkustanut kaukoliikenteen bussilla, kun vain ainoastaan välin Lappohja-Karjaa ja senkin Junabussina. Vuoro läti Lappohjasta 6 min myöhässä, oli Tammisaaressa aikataulussa, mutta Matkahuolto-pakettien lastaamien vei aikaa ja liikkeelle lähdettiin n.10 min myöhässä. Karjaalla oltiin 7 min myöhässä.

----------


## J_J

Olisiko tästä kenties aiheellista perustaa jonkinlainen suuntaa-antava kansanäänestys?

----------


## Kinmo

ExpressBus-markkinointiyhteenliittymä tilastoi myös myöhästymisiä. Viimeisien vuosien aikana aikataulussa pysymisprosentti on huidellut 94-95 tasolla. Luku on mielestäni erinomainen. Tuossakin viiden kuuden prosentin myöhässäolotilastossa  ikävästi korostuu nimenomaan Helsinkiin saapumiset. Syitä siihen on lueteltu näillä foorumeilla koko elinolojensa ajan. Etuajassa saapuvat vuorot eivät kuitenkaan pienennä myöhästysprosenttia. 
Vertailuksi kerrottakoon, että lennoista myöhästyy 75 %.

----------


## petteri

> Vertailuksi kerrottakoon, että lennoista myöhästyy 75 %.


Lennoista (Finnair, Blue1) 80- 85 % on aikataulussa (15 min aikataulun mukaisesta saapumisajasta).

Lähde Finnairin pörssitiedotteet ja Blue:n lehdistötiedotteet.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Vertailuksi kerrottakoon, että lennoista myöhästyy 75 %.


Heathrow:ssa tais joulun maissa tuo pronsentti vielä paljon korkeampi, lähempänä sataa, kun tuo sää sotki koko kentän liikenteen..  :Very Happy:  

No joo, sitten itse asiaan.. Noilla busseilla on niin usein varsinkin pysäkeillä noin-aikataulut, että paha oikeen mennä kauheasti sanomaan. Jollakin pysäkillä jonkin pikavuoron aika voi olla noin 11.20. Se vois siis olla siinä joko 11.17 tai vaikkapa 11.23. Periaattessa noista kumpikin on oikea, koska kyseessä on noin-aika..

----------

